# Another Ugly Stick Question



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 15, 2013)

I received a lot of great info on the Ugly Stick on a previous post.  Thanks so much!  

Several people said that the Ugly Stick is very rugged, durable, etc. but was not as sensitive as other brands made from other materials like graphite.  And I believe that these comments are true... 

But my question is.... Unless you are finesse fishing such as freshwater with plastics, how would this lower sensitivity negatively effect inshore fishing?  My experience is that inshore species generally hit pretty hard! 

Thanks again!


----------



## thatbassboy (Dec 15, 2013)

You have a point there. A lot of inshore fish do hit really hard and set their own hooks, but thats not always the case. It's according to what type of fish you target. For example, Sheepshead require being able to feel a very subtle bite. Also, fishing in the winter months, all fish can become a little more lethargic and not bite as hard. If you fish deeper water, it is harder to feel the bite when the current puts a bow in your line. You always want to feel the fish immediately so you can get the best hookset possible. That applies in any fishing application.  Its not always the fish you are trying to feel though. Sometime you want to be able to feel the bottom. You want to be able to feel what type of bottom you are fishing or where structure is. Sensitivity is not a necessity per say, but it is definitely an advantage. You can catch fish with a bamboo cane pole, but people choose not to do so because the are at a disadvantage.... The question you have to ask is "How much money do I want to pay for a slight advantage?"


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Poor Poor Fisherman said:


> I received a lot of great info on the Ugly Stick on a previous post.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Several people said that the Ugly Stick is very rugged, durable, etc. but was not as sensitive as other brands made from other materials like graphite.  And I believe that these comments are true...
> 
> ...



Ive yet to find an Inshore Ugly rod that wasnt OVERLY sensitive.  That lil junky glow-tip or whatever they call it.  Its pretty floppy and sensitive.

Heres where your gonna find the difference.  The hook set.... Because that Ugly is so floppy you are gonna have to move the rod tip across a greater length to get the backbone to set the hook versus a rod with a stronger tip.

In other words, your setting your hook like a true bass-pro while I just have to flick my wrist because the power on my rod is closer to the tip.

Do yourself a favor when you go to make your purchase.  Hold the Ugly by the butt and whip it left-to-right and watch how floppy it is.  Then take a Star rod and do the same and watch the difference, its very noticeable....

I dont mind a cheap offshore Ugly stick (if I REALLY have to) but I think most of their inshore stuff is very cheaply put together and ideal for the visiting Yankee who "only wahnts to spend a few dollas ya know?"


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 16, 2013)

Brought to you, courtesy of The Ugly Stick. It is a 10 wt. fly rod. I also carry a 7-8 wt. Ugly Stick fly rod for Cohos.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 16, 2013)

Are you using the rod for live bait/cork or lures?


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 16, 2013)

*Ugly Stick Use*

Bilge Rat, 

I was planning on using the Ugly Stick with soft plastics like Gulp shrimp, jerk shad, etc.  That is what I like to fish with and what I have the greatest success.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 17, 2013)

When we up and down tight-line fish for sheepshead (a notoriously soft biter) I use a 6' MH ugly stick and you can feel it. I use the same one for trouts and reds. They seem to work fine but then again we use more plugs for reds and trout. 

Remember, a speckled trout's mouth is fairly soft compared to a red or sheep so a lighter hook set is ok or you'll rip right through his mouth with a stiff rod and a "bass" hook set. A red will set his own hook most of the time and all you need to worry with is if your drag is set for them lol


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 17, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> Ive yet to find an Inshore Ugly rod that wasnt OVERLY sensitive.  That lil junky glow-tip or whatever they call it.  Its pretty floppy and sensitive.
> 
> Heres where your gonna find the difference.  The hook set.... Because that Ugly is so floppy you are gonna have to move the rod tip across a greater length to get the backbone to set the hook versus a rod with a stronger tip.
> 
> ...



I agree. I call them "whippy". When I am throwing jigs I want a light rod but I want it to have strength to the tip. I can very lightly bounce the rod to impart action but with an ugly stick you really have to work the rod to get the same movement with the bait. 

I do think Ugly Stick has a new inshore rod that is much better than the original Ugly Sticks though.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 17, 2013)

*Whippy Ugly Stick*

Great input and information!  Thanks....  Just thinking but from having no experience with the Ugly Stick:  If the tips are so "soft" and whippy, why not move up from say a medium action to a medium heavy?  Would that help?


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor Poor Fisherman said:


> Great input and information!  Thanks....  Just thinking but from having no experience with the Ugly Stick:  If the tips are so "soft" and whippy, why not move up from say a medium action to a medium heavy?  Would that help?



You will start losing sensitivity as you graduate to thicker rods.  Thats what Im tryin to pound into you about cheap rods vs quality rods.  I know I sound like I work for Star rods right about now but thats what I love so much about them.  The tip and first four inches of my inshore Star rod are sensitive but not whippy.  I can feel the jig head swimming and bumping kinda like tapping on the rodtip but not bending it.  The power of the backbone picks up shortly behind the rodtip so when you set the hook its instant.  The power doesnt have to be transfered half way down the rod before it gets stiff.

I grew up with Ugly's.  It was when I finally splurged and bought a nice rod that I realized what better options are out there and how much feel I had been missing.


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 19, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> You will start losing sensitivity as you graduate to thicker rods.  Thats what Im tryin to pound into you about cheap rods vs quality rods.  I know I sound like I work for Star rods right about now but thats what I love so much about them.  The tip and first four inches of my inshore Star rod are sensitive but not whippy.  I can feel the jig head swimming and bumping kinda like tapping on the rodtip but not bending it.  The power of the backbone picks up shortly behind the rodtip so when you set the hook its instant.  The power doesnt have to be transfered half way down the rod before it gets stiff.
> 
> I grew up with Ugly's.  It was when I finally splurged and bought a nice rod that I realized what better options are out there and how much feel I had been missing.





Right on SSI.   Poor Fisherman, You are going to spend $40-$50 on an ugly stik that may break at some point.,..   If I were you I would save up an extra $50 and spend it on a quality rod with a lifetime warranty.   Check out Shimano, St. Croix, Star, Falcon.... There are plenty of great rods around for $100 or around that price.  

Bass Pro sells multiple models with lifetime warranties...   I have a Star Stellar Lite and Shimano Compre for inshore fishing.   The Compre tip broke on my 2nd trip out with it last year, when I took it to bass pro they promptly exchanged it no questions asked...


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 19, 2013)

bhdawgs said:


> Right on SSI.   Poor Fisherman, You are going to spend $40-$50 on an ugly stik that may break at some point.,..   If I were you I would save up an extra $50 and spend it on a quality rod with a lifetime warranty.   Check out Shimano, St. Croix, Star, Falcon.... There are plenty of great rods around for $100 or around that price.
> 
> Bass Pro sells multiple models with lifetime warranties...   I have a Star Stellar Lite and Shimano Compre for inshore fishing.   The Compre tip broke on my 2nd trip out with it last year, when I took it to bass pro they promptly exchanged it no questions asked...



x2 on that StellarLite......I have the lightest one they make and its still put 36" Reds in the boat.  They're just tough like that.

I'll also say that a rodbuilder buddy of mine replaced a middle guide on one of my Stars.  He said in all the years he'd been working on rods, these had the most epoxy and wraps of any he had ever seen.  Said they were built like a brick you-know-what house and not to bring him another one cause he couldnt charge me enough.....

The other thing I'll say is the only difference between Star's handcrafted models ($100-150) and their higher end plasmas($200-400) is the guides on the Plasmas are Fuji SiC's.......Same rod blank, a testament to quality and value.

Ima go ice my elbow now.....Ive been "pitchin" all day


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 19, 2013)

Guys remember he's a Poor Poor Fisherman. Uglys have a lifetime warranty as well.You get what you pay for I do understand that.I personally save my higher end rods for freshwater finesse fishing.I'm too rough on stuff in salt.I don't think he plans to pay $150 per rod...he wouldn't be so curious about Uglys.Just my opinion.Whatever you decide,good luck and I hope you catch a bunch with them!!


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 20, 2013)

CBqakNflats said:


> Guys remember he's a Poor Poor Fisherman. Uglys have a lifetime warranty as well.You get what you pay for I do understand that.I personally save my higher end rods for freshwater finesse fishing.I'm too rough on stuff in salt.I don't think he plans to pay $150 per rod...he wouldn't be so curious about Uglys.Just my opinion.Whatever you decide,good luck and I hope you catch a bunch with them!!



With a $20 off coupon from West you can have one for $80.....not bad at all.....


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 20, 2013)

*You Got Me!*

OK guys, you have convinced me!! 

I'm sure the Ugly Stick is a good rod and would be adequate.  But, I'm going to pass on the Ugly Stick and upgrade my purchase to better rod.  I need all the advantages I can get.  Actually, will need need two rods.  One will be for a Penn Battle 3000 and the other for a Battle 4000.  Guess I was trying to cut a corner that I would ultimately regret.  Besides if one of you were to see me out on the water one day you would just point and snicker and say, "See, I told you so".  So I'm going to approach my family's Chief Financial Officer and ask for a larger spending budget.  I will have to give in on something she wants but it sounds like it will ultimately be worth it.  Guess I gotta go from $50 a rod to maybe $120. 

Now, my question is.... Which rod would you suggest for which reel?  Medium Lite, Medium or Medium Heavy?   

Thanks so much for taking the time to help me out!! . This is going to be a good year.  I can just feel it coming..... 

Poor Poor Fisherman


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 22, 2013)

Medium Light or Medium power rod will be adequate for most inshore species for the 3000 or 4000... Make sure you get at least a 7 ft rod though.   It helps with casting distance!


----------



## PopPop (Dec 22, 2013)

The Ugly Stik Inshore select series is incredible. A completely new rod that shares only its toughness with the early models.


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 22, 2013)

bhdawgs said:


> Medium Light or Medium power rod will be adequate for most inshore species for the 3000 or 4000... Make sure you get at least a 7 ft rod though.   It helps with casting distance!



I think the Med light would be the way to go.  That way you arent necessarily overpowering them.  I use a medium for big snook in Fla and bull red fishing.  Everything else is Med light to Ultra light.

I think you could slide with a 6.5' if it felt comfortable to you.  Just for reference, my Star Stellar Lite Light action 6.5' will throw a 1/4oz jig head with a shrimp about 140' using 10# powerpro.....

Im glad you decided to upgrade!  Let us know what you decide to go with.....If you do go with Star, stay away from the Aerials series.  Its not the same blank and doesnt even feel like a Star


----------

